# Dog Ladder for 18.5 jon w/26inch sides?



## Dave McNeill (Jan 31, 2014)

Does anyone know of any good dog ladders that you could reccomend? 
Thanks


----------



## eaglepoint (Aug 25, 2012)

I use a 3-step cabelas. It has hooks on the end to go over the gunnels and adjustable supports that rest on the outside of the hull. Works great on my 16 v-hull.


----------



## Dave McNeill (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks I will look at their ladders and compare costs. I also had started doing some looking at Excel dog ladders they want $207.00 for theirs.
Thanks again


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

A few years ago I looked at all the commercial ladders available and even ordered the one I thought would work. Sent it back because when it came in and I got a good look at it it was not well made and did not fit like I wanted. I am going to design and build my own that fits my boat and folds up flat so it will store in the boat with all my other gear. But then I am picky about my gear and I like building stuff. Commercial ladders are made to fit a wide variety of boats and I want a custom fit. Paying retail and shipping charges, I can build one out of aluminum and materials will be half what they are charging retail.


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a banded dog ladder, works good.


----------

